# How to get a job in an unvaccinated workplace?



## Dyn (Jul 5, 2022)

With all the workplaces and employers insisting on vaccination proof these days does anyone have any advice for me on how to score a job in a workplace that doesn't require it? Personally I'm triple vaccinated but I think it'd be funny to make it slightly more difficult for unvaccinated people to work and feed their families.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 5, 2022)

Make a fake vaccine card.


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jul 5, 2022)

pretty sure antivaxxers can get SSI via their autism/schizophrenia without much problem.


----------



## Liber Pater (Jul 5, 2022)

Idk about kangarooland, but most US employers by far don't have hard vax mandates (i.e. ones where you'll get fired for not complying and you can't get an exemption) at this point.
Just don't be an NYCuck or a healthcare worker.


----------



## Riddle Me This Raiden (Jul 5, 2022)

Find a contract agency that doesn't require vax. Lets you work at places that require it but since you work for the contract agency they cant enforce it.


----------



## Elbow Greased Strength (Jul 5, 2022)

A lot of them have completely abandoned the mandates because of the brutal wave of resignations and difficulty finding replacement workers.   
I would strongly discourage your plan of attack, however, for reasons that should be obvious.


----------



## Foxxo (Jul 5, 2022)

Elbow Greased Strength said:


> A lot of them have completely abandoned the mandates because of the brutal wave of resignations and difficulty finding replacement workers.
> I would strongly discourage your plan of attack, however, for reasons that should be obvious.


I've heard conflicting points regarding the "Great Resignation". From compiling everything I've heard, it seems that most companies have learned that they don't actually need the employees that resigned, while the employees who resigned will definitely need them in the future; thus, companies are waiting for the former employees to run out of savings or welfare and come crawling back to them. They're lowering wages even in response to the inflation.

In my personal experience, I got a decent raise from switching managers at the same McDonald's between semesters, but no one is actually hiring and everyone still requires the mask/vaccine stuff.


----------



## Tempress (Jul 5, 2022)

just fake it , most places are using the honor system now ..


----------



## Elbow Greased Strength (Jul 5, 2022)

Foxxo said:


> I've heard conflicting points regarding the "Great Resignation". From compiling everything I've heard, it seems that most companies have learned that they don't actually need the employees that resigned, while the employees who resigned will definitely need them in the future; thus, companies are waiting for the former employees to run out of savings or welfare and come crawling back to them. They're lowering wages even in response to the inflation.
> 
> In my personal experience, I got a decent raise from switching managers at the same McDonald's between semesters, but no one is actually hiring and everyone still requires the mask/vaccine stuff.


Depends on where you're at I imagine.  A lot of people were let go because of these mandates and have refused to come back...quite honestly I wouldn't in that situation because the company has already acted terribly towards me once so why go back?  This really was a poorly thought out idea and a substantial amount of anger over all of this could have been avoided if they didn't go down this route.

It really does depend on industry though, the resignations I am seeing are in professional fields where people can easily jump between positions.  More of the less skilled labor will eventually normalize or become outright automated I think, and on top of that you have severe inflation eating away at purchasing power and resulting in higher and higher debt (until people max out).

Here they've completely discarded all of these requirements so nobody wears a mask anymore, you might get one or two people who do so voluntarily but it gets rarer and rarer as time passes.


----------



## Flatline (Jul 5, 2022)

> I think it'd be funny to make it slightly more difficult for unvaccinated people to work and feed their families.


Make no mention of a vaccine requirement in the job but require weekly testing.


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Jul 5, 2022)

Religious exemption. Become a Jehovah's Witness for the sole purpose of being able to whinge about requirements and leave the religion immediately after getting hired.

Then brag about it loudly, because that'll fuck people over if you point out the loophole.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 5, 2022)

Dumb Bitch Smoothie said:


> Religious exemption. Become a Jehovah's Witness for the sole purpose of being able to whinge about requirements and leave the religion immediately after getting hired.
> 
> Then brag about it loudly, because that'll fuck people over if you point out the loophole.


But being Islamic is more fun.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jul 6, 2022)

Can't you just claim you have some disease that makes it so you can't be vaxxed? Unless your country is turbo fucked the employers shouldn't have access to your medical file. 
If they ask for government confirmation just lie that it's too much of a paper work.


----------



## Saint Agustin (Jul 6, 2022)

Just say you are vaxxed and done. I'm not a cuck and I'm not vaxxed, but cucks really like to hear you are vaxxed so that's what I say to keep people on my side so I get what I want.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Jul 6, 2022)

Saint Agustin said:


> Just say you are vaxxed and done. I'm not a cuck and I'm not vaxxed, but cucks really like to hear you are vaxxed so that's what I say to keep people on my side so I get what I want.


Workplaces will require you to have proof (like a QR code or documents saying you're vaxxed) so unless they somehow don't care about covid it's difficult


----------



## Saint Agustin (Jul 6, 2022)

Ronnie McNutt said:


> Workplaces will require you to have proof (like a QR code or documents saying you're vaxxed) so unless they somehow don't care about covid it's difficult


Forge it. Learn where the QR redirect you and Photoshop an image with a free QR and fake papers. Vaxxed cucks don't give a shit about that, they just wsnt you to comply.

Don't give in to cuckdom.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Jul 6, 2022)

Why not just run your own business? Then you can set your own vax policy and make pleb wagies wear cuck muzzles at all times.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Jul 6, 2022)

Did anybody read the OP?


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jul 6, 2022)

Akashic Retard said:


> Did anybody read the OP?


It's fucking hilarious isn't it?


----------



## draggs (Jul 6, 2022)

Lol like Dyn isn't specifically proscribed by law from getting a job


----------



## Dyn (Jul 6, 2022)

Akashic Retard said:


> Did anybody read the OP?


Welcome to Kiwi Farms.


----------



## Dyn (Jul 6, 2022)

draggs said:


> Lol like Dyn isn't specifically proscribed by law from getting a job


That's not even remotely true unless it's the military or legal field or around children or vulnerable adults or involves handling cash or accessing company finances or grants access to personal information as defined by the Privacy Act 1988 Part 16A or if any site managed by the company stocks blasting equipment or anhydrous ammonia.


----------



## draggs (Jul 6, 2022)

Dyn said:


> That's not even remotely true unless it's the military or legal field or around children or vulnerable adults or involves handling cash or accessing company finances or grants access to personal information as defined by the Privacy Act 1988 Part 16A or if any site managed by the company stocks blasting equipment or anhydrous ammonia.


I apologize for my fake dyn news


----------



## Minivan Enthusiast (Jul 6, 2022)

Dyn said:


> That's not even remotely true unless it's the military or legal field or around children or vulnerable adults or involves handling cash or accessing company finances or grants access to personal information as defined by the Privacy Act 1988 Part 16A or if any site managed by the company stocks blasting equipment or anhydrous ammonia.


Uh oh. 



			https://www.commerce.wa.gov.au/publications/safety-alert-062018-worker-injured-ammonia-during-work-near-refrigeration-unit


----------



## NOT a Loaded Gun (Jul 6, 2022)

Vaxx From Home is the best solution. That way, your employer won't truly know your vaxx status. I heard from a certain board on another website that you can transmit the vaxx to other people through sexual relations. With that being said, I strongly urge you to have sex. We must save our species. Take one for the team, bro.


----------



## Wood (Jul 6, 2022)

Abos don't work.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 6, 2022)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> Why not just run your own business? Then you can set your own vax policy and make pleb wagies wear cuck muzzles at all times.


OP is too stupid to run his own business


----------



## Pissmaster (Jul 6, 2022)

Sorry to hear _*superman pose*_ that you're not _*stretches to accentuate chest*_ a pureblood, _*tightens right arm biceps and casually squeezes with left hand*_ @Dyn.  _*crosses arms and smirks*_


----------



## Minivan Enthusiast (Jul 6, 2022)

It's getting a little homoerotic in here.  Did you two want to be left alone?


----------



## tehpope (Jul 6, 2022)

Riddle Me This Raiden said:


> Find a contract agency that doesn't require vax. Lets you work at places that require it but since you work for the contract agency they cant enforce it.


Can confirm. My current job is through a contract agency and they never asked for a vax status. Even though I work for someone who def would ask about it.


----------



## Day of the Cope (Jul 6, 2022)

Akashic Retard said:


> Did anybody read the OP?


----------



## Virgo (Jul 16, 2022)

I switched careers to avoid mandates. Anything WFH should be fine.


----------



## NoReturn (Jul 18, 2022)

Virgo said:


> I switched careers to avoid mandates. Anything WFH should be fine.


On that note, how are people finding WFH jobs these days?


----------



## Nate Higgers (Jul 31, 2022)

Work in construction/“””skilled””” trades. You’re technically (realistically) “essential”, to the point where even some medical/care facilities will just sigh and let you in to do the work because they know it’s a hassle to get anyone else to come in and do it if they want to be that picky about vax status. 

That’s the only reason I’ve been able to skate by the last 2 years without getting the homojab.


----------



## ♂CANAM productions♂ (Jul 31, 2022)

Nate Higgers said:


> Work in construction/“””skilled””” trades. You’re technically (realistically) “essential”, to the point where even some medical/care facilities will just sigh and let you in to do the work because they know it’s a hassle to get anyone else to come in and do it if they want to be that picky about vax status.
> 
> That’s the only reason I’ve been able to skate by the last 2 years without getting the homojab.


How the fuck do you even find sane contractors? Everyone I've seen working out with our company has been asked to leave because their high on meth.


----------

